# Strike threatens landlines and internet



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Striking Telecom Egypt workers threaten to cut landline, Internet services
Employees of Egypt's sole landline provider say they will cut all services countrywide if company management isn't dismissed

Striking Telecom Egypt workers threaten to cut landline, Internet services - Economy - Business - Ahram Online


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Deep joy, this country is another British Leyland.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

that's all the country needs 
so they are replaced by what exactly !!!!!!!!!!!

"we don't know what we want, but we don't want this !!!!!

Grass greener ???? I don't think so


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The strike will only get bigger, and we plan to cut all services,” he said. “We’re not demanding more money – we just want to end company corruption.”


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

better bring back the telegram!!


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

charleen said:


> better bring back the telegram!!


Jungle tom toms i think may be more use


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

from masryalyoum
The independent workers' syndicate of Telecom Egypt has threatened to cut internet connections in Egypt unless its demands are met.

“We have agreed to cut off the internet next week if our demands are ignored," said Mohamed Abu Kreisha, head of the syndicate.

The workers are seeking the dismissal of the board and the release of five colleagues charged with attempting to kill the company's CEO.

Aqil Beshir, the company's chairman, said on Tuesday that the minimum wage at the company is LE1800 and the maximum wage is LE4000.

“This is more than what Vodafone pays,” he said, adding that most of the protesting workers have been fired from the company.

Meanwhile, the General Union of Egyptian Labor Syndicates has expressed its support for the telecom workers, but urged them not to cut off internet services.

The workers, who have been on strike for five days, said they would continue until all their demands are met. Twenty-one workers are currently on hunger strike.

Translated from the Arabic Edition


----------

